# Information sharing: Misc *BSD related RSS feed bundle



## taromaru (Sep 2, 2009)

I am sort of a hardcore Google Reader user, in terms of subscriptions, as I cannot always spend as much time reading as I would like to (you all know that feeling).

Anyway, what I can always afford is to stay up-to-date on the BSD scene by reading all the feeds tagged under "bsd".

I just created a feed bundle any other user can subscribe to. You are free to follow the link, download the OPML file for your software reader or just take that bundle into your online Google Reader account.

Here's the link and description:

"BSD Feeds" bundle created by Malibu Carl
Description: Basic BSD RSS Feeds: FreeBSD, NetBSD and OpenBSD
A bundle is a collection of blogs and websites hand-selected by your friend on a particular topic or interest. You can keep up to date with them all in one place by subscribing in Google Reader.
There are  47 feeds included in this bundle
Bapt
NetBSD Blog
FreeBSD Committers Blogs
Lotsa FreeBSD
That grumpy BSD guy
BSD News
bsdtalk
Daniel Gerzo
FreeBSD - the unknown Giant
The FreeBSD Forums
freebsd.kde.org: KDE on FreeBSD
Murray's FreeBSD Notes
FreeBSD for all
Videos uploaded by bsdconferences
The arrow of time
ivoras' Home
jeffr_tech
Linux/BSD: sharing experiences
m0n0wall
Planet FreeBSD
Planet FreeBSD
A Year in the Life of a BSD Guru
Slashdot: BSD
FreeBSD BitTorrent Tracker
OpenBSD Journal
FreeBSD, OpenBSD and NetBSD
bsdevents.net
BSD Guides Recent Guides
BSD Guides Top Guides
Daemonic Dispatches
hubertf's NetBSD blog
FreeBSD GNOME Project News
FreeBSD Java Project News
FreeBSD Project News
FreeBSD in the Press
FreeBSD Security Advisories
The FreeBSD Diary
FreeBSD India
FreeBSD Multimedia Resources List
NetBSDfr
BSD DevCenter
OpenBSD News
OpenBSD Errata
VivaBSD!​
It would be great if we could extend or modify it, as I may be missing important sites for announcements or developer blogs. Anybody in _collaboration_ mood? 

I've removed some spanish and french speaking sites. You can find the whole content of the feed (which I've made public too) here.

I am interested in sharing information (BSD, networking, security, visualization, etc) with anyone willing to. I am also sharing my personal tech picks in here.

So... feel free to post, comment, subscribe, suggest and anything you can come up with.

Have a nice day!


----------



## tangram (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice compilation


----------

